
Imminent split of Linux userland between Ubuntu/Upstart and RedHat(etc.)/Systemd - recoiledsnake
https://plus.google.com/115547683951727699051/posts/ZZWLtq6tYdn/
======
dalke
Remove the trailing '/' to make it valid -
[https://plus.google.com/115547683951727699051/posts/ZZWLtq6t...](https://plus.google.com/115547683951727699051/posts/ZZWLtq6tYdn)

